# getting a puppy ...advice



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

I am a new member and i do need advice. I am a teacher and work from 8:00 to 4:00 most days. I am desperate to have a puppy as I have grown with dogs and puppies and I love them . I have waited for nearly 20 years for one. I now have a 10 year old very gentle and peaceful cat. I have decided to get a puppy ...may be a King Charles spaniel , but since i am aware of the care and training they require i am seriously thinking now because I am aware it is a full time job looking after and training a puppy ..more like a baby. Is their any way i can balance job and puppy . I am sure a lot of people do go to work. I am not worried when the dog is older but the concern is when they are puppies...at least till a year.does anyone have experience of how they can do it . My husband and i will take the puppy out in the mornings and I can do the whole evening. it is the whole morning and afternoon I am concerned. I do want a puppy .....as i am in mid 40's and have plenty of energy and I have been postponing and waiting for long. I don't want to leave my job at the moment. How else can i work this out?
Any one with advice and experience?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

How old are you thinking of? An 8 week old puppy cannot be left for 8 hours a day. It has to be fed 4 times daily and should be socilized with humans. 8 hours is far too long for a puppy to be on its own


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

have you though about re homing? there are plenty out there who dont have mummys


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

I have thought of re-homeing and went to Battersea home a year /2 years back and also had an interview with them and the rest ... but they couln't get me one which was cat friendly .I go there every year and during all my holidays just to see the dogs and i come back in tears!they are all so beautuful .


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

English Rose..... loved your web site and it agree with it all. thats why I am very concerned because i have grown up with dogs and i know my mum was a home and remained at home with dad working . I was looking at a 8 month old puppy so that he can be socialised with my cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

well you said you might want a King Charles spaniel, what about getting in touch with the King Charles spaniel club or maybe even someone on here who has them, as they will probably have some to re home? the breed clubs often have people who foster dogs who need home's rather than sending them away. hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd wait til the summer holidays if you're adament on getting one. Then you will have six weeks to toilet train. Is there any chance you could work out a job share for the first year? Just a thought. You could get the dog into a solid routine of sleeping in a crate through the morning and afternoon. When you returned to work full time you would have to give him a good walk first thing before work, pop back and do a walk at lunch time, and spend evenings with him.

Personally I don't agree with working fulltime and leaving a dog but people do do it so if you are set on it try and make it as stress free for the pup as possible by getting him into a routine of sleeping through morning and afternoon. Hopefully then he wont miss you so much when you return to work. You will have to make the separation process gradual though and I strongly recommend crate training. Hope this helps x


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

I was thinking of christmas by the 15th december because my 18 year old will be home from UNiversity and she will be around till 11 january ... it is after that i am worried about. It is a good idea to job share but i am also thinking of going on leave for a year but not at the moment . i have too many committments as i am also a Year leader, so giving up the job would be after 2 years hopefully.I will check the rehoming for KIng Charles Spaniel. When exactly are the puppies fully toilet trained? do they have puppy creche like they have for babies? Am I sounding crazy????


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

what is exactly crate training?


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I know plenty off people that work full time and have a dog and they do give the dog a good life but how can you stand any chance of training a puppy if your not there? You also have the issue of the do being alone for so long, some dogs cope with this well but others don't and I'm sure it wouldn't be fair on a puppy.

I think the only way to do this is if you have a dog sitter, someone that doesn't mind caring for the dog while you are away.
My niece is a teacher and got a puppy during the start of the summer holidays a few years ago. This gave her some time to bond with the puppy and when she returned to work she would drop the dog into her mums to look after during the day.
The dog is now about 19 months and is happy to be left at home, but the dog sitter still pops in during the day.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

dog sitter is a good idea. I don't mind that ....I get a cat sitter for my cat when i am away on holidays. May be get a dog sitter for atleast 9-10 months.Right???


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

dog sitter is a good idea . Don't mind getting one for 9-10 months at least ..right??


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> what is exactly crate training


The crate (cage) becomes the dogs bed. Healthy dogs will almost never go to the toilet in there bed, so the idea is that when the dog is not being watched or at night the dog stays in the crate. You then take the dog from the crate and take him outdoors so he learns the proper place to toilet.

Where people go wrong with crate training is that they don't allow time for the dog to accept the crate and be happy there just like sleeping in a basket.
If you just put the dog in and shut the door, he will not be over impressed.
You associate the crate to positive things to get him happy in there.
Things like feeding him in there.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

will a cardboard box with an opening /a dog bed suffice or it this crate somthing I can get from a pet shop?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

nightingale said:


> will a cardboard box with an opening /a dog bed suffice or it this crate somthing I can get from a pet shop?


*Hi their nightingale...buying a crate is cheaper on the net i've found..
an d welcome to the forum*

this is where i got mine from...Dog Kennels, Dog Cages, Dog Beds, Airline Kennels, Airline Pet Carriers and Pet Carriers - Specialist Canine Products


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> will a cardboard box with an opening /a dog bed suffice or it this crate somthing I can get from a pet shop?


No, a card board box will not do at all, it would get eaten
I think I paid £50 for a small one at "Pets at Home" But I've seen them cheaper in "The Range"


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks .....this is great and it's nice to now there is so much help out here.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Janice 199....just went to the web site. there are some lovely things and not expensive at all. what is the difference between the crate and the puppy play pen? when and why would you use a puppy play pen? is the metal anti rust crate recommended compared to the soft folding crate (this will probably get chewed!!)?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

nightingale said:


> Thanks Janice 199....just went to the web site. there are some lovely things and not expensive at all. what is the difference between the crate and the puppy play pen? when and why would you use a puppy play pen? is the metal anti rust crate recommended compared to the soft folding crate (this will probably get chewed!!)?


*Hi nightingale...glad you found that site helpfull...i chose the folding crate,my 2 poodles have used it from day one as their bed and still use it.Its also handy because you can fold it flat in seconds should you want to move it, IE.into the car..i personaly havent used a playpen,i've never had the need to.
hope this helps..*


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

nightingale said:


> Thanks Janice 199....just went to the web site. there are some lovely things and not expensive at all. what is the difference between the crate and the puppy play pen? when and why would you use a puppy play pen? is the metal anti rust crate recommended compared to the soft folding crate (this will probably get chewed!!)?


Hi Nightingale
The puppy play pen is for animals to be contained in one space just like a baby play pen. Its the crate/cage that you need. I found ebay cheapest for these around £30 for a small one. Obviously if its a spaniel you are looking at getting then id get a large one then it will last.
Michelle


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks english rose... will look at the website. Guess I am looking for a puppy crate only not a play pen.


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

I think as long as you get lots of advice and do some research on things like crate training and be prepared for four feeds a day etc... then at least you know what to expect. I think considering an older dog would also be a good idea.

Also consider a dog walker, it's great for the dog and a great comfort to you too. Be prepared that you may find you don't want to leave him/her at all! 

We pay £11 an hour, I'm sure if you search on-line or speak to local vets/ dog trainers you'd get a good recommendation. 

I honestly think if we let Alfie all day our house would be destroyed...

H x


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

yes...you are right the house will be a war zone when i return .I will look at dog walkers or sitters. will they come in everyday to take my puppy out. Is anyone out here who also have a full time job with a little puppy to look after. I live in West London, so i do have to do my research before i jump into this.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I work full time too. We got Duke when I was off on long term sick leave. Puppy training him gave me something to focus on. When I returned to work my son worked shifts so Duke wasn't left on his own for very long if at all through the day, depending on the shift my son was on, and hubby calls in during the day too. As Duke got a little older he accompanied my hubby as a drivers mate.

I've never had a crate for any of my dogs, although it is something I will use in future. He had the spare room, a bit like a crate only bigger.

My dog is now 3 and a half years old, we have been fortunate he has never been destructive and has not shown any signs of separation anxiety. He tends to sleep through the day but he has a built in alarm clock and at 16.00 he becomes a real live wire, extremely hyper. 

I think there are day care dog kenneling places, not 100% sure though. If you were to choose an older dog you could get a dog walker.

There is a lot to consider if you are wanting a puppy mainly the pups safety in the house, regular feeding and toilet training. Basic training can easily be done evenings and weekends. 

Personally if I were you I'd wait at least until the Summer holidays, Uni-Students get at least two months off 

Sue


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Can you make it home at lunch? I have had puppies when I worked full time just made sure someone came home at lunch it can work just takes a little effort. I use the playpens for my dogs when I'm out , they look at it as special as it is NEVER used as a punishment and they always get a little treat one they don't get anywhere else...Jill


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

i live only about 7 mins away by car ... i cd come home from school but there ar edays when i have my meetings and have to prepare for the afternoon s well.... can't depend on this everyday .yes...the summer is a great idea ..i get 6 weeks and my daughter has 2 months.. never thought of this. do i have to book a puppy soon with a breeder then?


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

I work 10 mins from my house and i am gettin a puppy, but work is flexible so i can hav a bit longer at lunch!! my puppy will be crate trained from day 1 and wil be left for 3 hours mayb 3 & a half hours at a time, never had a problem with this when mum and dad hav had pups in the past. I will give the pup his breakfast and can walk him in the mornin (once has has had his vaccinations) and can feed him and take him out at lunch and my boyfriend will be in b4 me at night so he will give him his dinner and take him out and then he will get his supper a walk and lots of playtime b4 bed so he will be a sleepy puppy all night :laugh:. Although i am going to take some time off work when we get him so that he is not left alone straight way, let him get used to it gradually.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I got a puppy when I worked full time, years and years ago, before I knew better (wish forums like this had been around then!).

It was in the days before crates and I was jolly lucky that he was never a chewer. He never seemed to suffer for being alone for all that time but I worked extremely hard to socialise him, took him everywhere with me when I was home and we did puppy classes and later on, Competitive Obedience. Plus he was a Lurcher and they are complete couch potatoes... not sure I'd have got away with it if I'd had a Border Collie!

However, he was, unsurprisingly, a NIGHTMARE to housetrain and in fact was never what I'd call 100% reliable. Possibly if I'd crated him he'd have learned to hold on more quickly, but then he'd have been really uncomfortable for hours so in hindsight, I'm glad I put up with the mess.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

unless you are willing to fork out £20 a day to hand it to the dog minders/pet sitters for a day then that could be a solution but puppy needs bonding time mostly with its owner as you will be spending the next 10-15 years with him/her


hope this helps a tiny bit


----------

